# Gasoline Corolla filled with Diesel



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ check out the method used to rectify the mistake


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Women 

Couldn't he just have called the Triple A?

It actually happens quite a lot...


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ i know someone who 9 years ago filled his company car, a Vw Golf diesel with gasoline, and his diesel engine exploded like a bomb. he needed new under wear :colgate: :rofl:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Well, a diesel engine works with extreme compression, so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Amuse2000 (Nov 15, 2008)

haha, love the engine smoke when restarted after the diesel flush :happy:


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Interesting. I'd be worried about killing the fuel pump though. It will overheat if it runs without gas for a little bit.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

He Named Thor said:


> Interesting. I'd be worried about killing the fuel pump though. It will overheat if it runs without gas for a little bit.


very true, but on this case the fuel pump damage did not happen, check the video below, and you will hear the owner saying that the car is running great :banana::banana:


----------

